# Not to be Missed in SF



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

The San Francisco Conservatory unveiled a new Garden RR today that features highly imaginative and often funny use of recycled materials for the construction of structures.In case the link doesn't work, here it is in text form.
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/object/article?f=/c/a/2008/11/19/BA6114719B.DTL&o=0

Mark


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the link, fun layout...


----------

